# peruvian blue shark?



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

hey bros i tryed doing a search on these and cant find nothing just keep comming up with listings for full size sharks and shark theeth they have them for sale on fish2u.com for around $45 each anyone ever own these or know anything bout them? are they worth spending $45 on?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your thinking of the freshwater species i believe.. there torpdeo shape..blue top to them,white on the belly,and blunt face?


----------



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

yup


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll be moving this to the fish discussion.since this isn't a saltwater fish..i personally don't know much about them..maybe in the F.D forum you get more hits...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Gets to ten inches or so, essentially blind, likes a fast-moving current, may bore holes in other fish. They eat more or less anything meaty.

-PK


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2004)

Does it look like this? If so, search for info with the name cetopsis.
I've never had any, but people have told me they are aggresive predators.


----------

